# Massey Ferguson 50



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

We found a 50 near by for sale with a front end loader.. its a MF 50 with a MF loader with hydro that runs off the pto, the Serial number is# 508267. can anyone tell me what year, horse power or any other info from the number.. i couldnt get it to match up on tractor data.


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

Im seeing it come up as a late 1956 model.


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

and a model 201 loader.. how would i find the cap on the loader


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I believe it to be a 1956 year model. The gas had 32 HP and diesel had 38 horsepower by about 1958. The HP is often overstated on old tractors. Gas burners had 4 cylinder Continental engines and the diesel may have been a Perkins. Both engines had a good reputation but the gas version liked gas a lot. You did not ask but for a FEL I would want power steering and better brakes than these tractors had.


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

yeah i searched and its a 1956 and it has the 4 cyl gas engine, it has a massey loader id like to know the lift capacity of the loader.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

You may have to do some math to get the specs you are searching for. See if there is any info on the pump itself. You need the PSI of the pump at 540RPM. Then attempt to determine the ID of the lift cylinders. I will give you a rough estimate that the FEL capacity at the point of pivot of the bucket is less than 1400 lbs.


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

do you think it would pick up a 1200 pound round bale?


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

With a bale spear on the rear I think it will lift 1200 lbs. I am unsure on the FEL. If it will pick one up on the front I doubt that you can control the movement of the tractor on wet ground. If you were to buy the tractor then make the purchase contingent on the tractor handling that size bale. I seldom buy anything without a "ride and a drive" satisfaction.


----------



## taylorlambert (Jul 4, 2010)

THe MF50 was an industrial tractor it had a straight front axle and came with many attachments dad ran one as a 16 year old putting in septic tanks in the late 50s to the mid 60's. I think the loader sould be run off te crankshaft on that model. It sould have powersteering or power assisted steering. A 50 should handle the bales fine. THe 50 came as landscape loader, TLB, sweeper tractor, Forklift, and the power unit for the MF 11 reversed loader.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

If the serial number says it is a 1956 model it is really a Massey Harris 50. Model 50 the new style after buying Ferggie. It was badged the Massey Harris 50 till 1958

year start numbers
1956 500,001 
1957 510,764 

The Ferguson version was a little more square looking, was white and called the model 40.

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/006/3/7/6370-massey-harris-50.html

http://www.ssbtractor.com/tractor_manual_display.cgi?m=Massey Ferguson&o=Massey Harris 50

the Massey Harris 50 is a sought for tractor by Massey collectors. I do not have one in my collection and have only seen one for sale in over 20 years. It was a 1956 and did not yet have the MHF castings marks were still just MH.

since it is not useing the tractors pump I can not tell you if the front loader woiuld lift 1200 pound hay bales. I do know that my 1953 Mustang will lift the 1200 pound bales with the pump on the tractor. I used it to lift the front of a 44 with a shot steering gear to get it in the shop.

The 3 point should handle the bales though.




























 Al


----------



## ranbn8 (Oct 20, 2020)

Here's the Service Manual for the Massey Ferguson 50 if anyone is interested...









Ferguson MF & TO 35 50 Tractors Workshop Service Manual


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com


----------

